# After Effects, erste Schritte



## liquidbeats (8. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin gerade dabei mich mit After Effects auseinander zu setzen. Das Programm an sich verstehe ich, und die Struktur ist änlich wie Photoshop. Ich habe mir auch eine Tutorial-DVD gekauft, welches mir das anfängliche zurechtfinden in After-Effects enorm erleichtert hat. Trotz der tatsache dass die DVD Englischsprachig ist.
Bei der Suche nach nach Tutorials bin ich bspw. auf ayato@web gestoßen. Die unter Tipps verborgenen Beispiele sehen Sehr schön aus, und nutzen größtenteils weitere kommerzielle Plugins.
Um diese Beispiele nutzen zu können müsste ich also die Plugins kaufen oder stehlen . Kommen daher ersteinmal nicht in betracht.

Meine eigentliche Frage ist nun diese. Gibt es Tutorials welche sich grundsätzlich nur mit AE-Standard-Plugins beschäftigen, und dennoch derart schöne Effekte realisieren lassen, wie man sie unter ayato@web bewundern kann?

Vielen Dank
Grüße


----------



## chmee (8. Januar 2007)

Nicht alle Tutorials unter ayato@web sind mit Fremdplugins. 
Weiterhin gibt es http://www.creativecow.net/articles/aftereffects.html, die nicht so
schöne, aber dafür umso nützlichere Tipps nennen.

Das Problem mit AE ist, dass man auf einmal mit der weiten Welt des Compositing
konfrontiert wird, und wenn man kein Konzept hat, nicht so recht weiss, was man
machen soll, man kann ja alles machen 

Nimm Dir zB ein Filmintro und baue es nach.
AE blüht auch erst zu voller Stärke auf, wenn man es im Verbund mit Photoshop
benutzt - meine Meinung.

Ideen:
1. Die "Ikea-Szene" von Fightclub nachbauen
2. Das Intro von Monsters Inc oder Die Unglaublichen
3. Auswechseln von Bildinhalten per Cornerpinning/Tracking

mfg chmee


----------



## liquidbeats (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo chmee,

Also einen Plan bzgl. einer Animation oder Film habe ich nicht. Ich würde in erster Linie ganz gerne mit Texteffekten Arbeiten wollen. Creativecow.net ist mir bekannt, aber unglaublich blöde Usability.
Meine Arbeiten würde sich im wesentlichen auf Effekte kleineren umfangs beschränken. Videobearbeitung usw. wäre wohl weniger bis garnicht der fall.

Inwiefern würde denn AE mit Photoshop schon zusammenarbeiten? Ich weis zwar dass man PSD-Dateien Importieren kann, jedoch habe ich dies noch nicht ausprobiert und wüsste auf anhieb nicht wozu das gut ist, ausser dass man evtl. einzellne ebenen der PSD-Datei ansprechen kann.

Grüße


----------



## chmee (10. Januar 2007)

Na das mit den Ebenen ist doch schon ne richtig tolle Sache.
Beispielsweise ein Foto in mehrere Ebenen zerlegt, den Text zwischen
den Ebenen durchfahren lassen, oder die Masken in Photoshop vorbereiten
oder oder oder

mfg chmee


----------

